# Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2008)

Pressemeldung
*Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*
Damp. 
Zum mittlerweile 7. Bootsangelfestival reisten Anfang November 53 Bootsteams mit insgesamt 102 Anglern ins Ostseebad Damp. Vom kleinen Hafen in unmittelbarer Nähe des weithin sichtbaren Ferienzentrums brachen sie mit ihren Booten zu zwei Tagen Gemeinschaftsfischen auf die Ostsee hinaus auf. Nachdem im Vorjahr an gleicher Stelle noch sehr gute Dorschfänge erzielt worden waren, gestaltete sich die Fischerei in diesem Jahr bei diesigem Wetter zäher. 

Dennoch konnten die teils von weit her angereisten Petrijünger (die weiteste Anreise hatten Angler aus der Schweiz und vom Bodensee) prächtige Einzelfische landen. 

Claus Rupprecht aus Seevetal landete mit einem Kracher von 8,1 kg Gewicht bei 96 cm den größten Dorsch, während der nächst größte von Florian Dinglinger aus Ober Ochtenhausen 7,67 kg bei 86,5 cm Länge wog. Gefangen wurden die Fische überwiegend beim Schleppen, nur wenige versuchten sich im Pilken oder der Naturköderangelei. Die größte Platte landete Uwe Jacobsen aus Breiholz. Seine Flunder wog 0,89 kg bei 41 cm Länge.

Das Bootsangelfestival ist eine jährlich im Herbst ausgetragene Veranstaltung von Kleinbootanglern und damit das herbstliche Gegenstück zum Trollingtreffen im Frühjahr. Beide Veranstaltungen werden vom Bootsanglerclub unterstützt, der einzigen deutschlandweiten Vertretung für Kleinbootangler. Das nächste Trollingtreffen findet vom 19. bis 21. März 2009 auf Fehmarn statt.

Info: Andreas Weber, Calvinweg 1, 23568 Lübeck, weber-luebeck@t-online.de, www.bootsanglerclub.de






_1956: Eine Reihe prächtiger Dorsche wurde von den Kleinbootanglern in Damp gelandet.





_19331: Claus Rupprecht gelang der Fang des größten Dorsches beim Bootsangelfestival: mit 96 cm nur knapp unter der Metermarke und 8,1 kg schwer.


----------



## Sport_fischer (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Da sag ich jetzt nix zu.....:v


----------



## Thorbi (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Schöne Fische!
Petri allen Fängern!!

Kamen auch ein paar Meerforellen raus??

Gruß Thorbi#h


----------



## sundangler (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*



Sport_fischer schrieb:


> Da sag ich jetzt nix zu.....:v




?? ;+


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Sportfischer
Was wollen uns jetzt deine Worte sagen? Darf man jetzt im November keine Dorsche mehr fangen?


----------



## lille pojken (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Hejsan

Nun geht das hier gleich los Hans,vonwegen Laichdorsche und so!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## belle-hro (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Vielleicht stört ihn ja das da:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gefangen wurden die Fische überwiegend beim Schleppen,



in Verbindung mit dem da



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Veranstaltung von Kleinbootanglern und damit das herbstliche Gegenstück zum Trollingtreffen im Frühjahr.



Vielleicht Neid;+

An dem anderen Thema kann er sich nicht stören, da hat er sich in der Zeit geirrt|rolleyes


----------



## Ollek (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

:vik: *Dickes Petrie allen Fängern!!!*


Insbesondere den weitangereisten Anglern vom Bodensee und aus der Schweiz die mit sicherheit nicht alltäglich Dorsche fangen.

Deshalb lasst euch von irgendwelchen "Anglern" die besser der Peta oder anderen militanten Erdbefreiern beigetreten wären statts einem Anglerboard nicht eure Fänge vermiesen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Laichdorsche?
Wenn diese Vermutung besteht, dann ist das mal ein ganz großer und fachlich wertvoller Beitrag!
Wenn er den Dorschen übers Bäuchlein hätte streicheln dürfen, hätte er bemerkt, das diese Bäuchlein hart und gnubbelig völlog voller Krebse waren.
Mag aber auch mal wieder so eine kleine Fangneidattacke sein.


----------



## belle-hro (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*



Ollek schrieb:


> militanten Erdbefreiern


|muahah: ich mach mich gleich nass


----------



## lille pojken (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Hejsan

Das ist sicher das was belle auch schon sagte,konnte es mir bis dato auch nicht vorstellen das oftmals mehr Dorsche beim Trolling gefangen werden!!!
Wurde aber ganz schnell eines besseren belehrt,und konnte auch schon eingefleischte Pilkangler davon ueberzeugen!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## clausi (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Hallo Angler Board User,
vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.
In der Tat ist mir der Dorsch beim Schleppfischen an den Haken gegangen.
Mefos sind nicht gefangen worden-jedenfalls keine Maßigen.
Bin leider überrascht das hier einige Leute neidisch auf Bootsangler/ Schleppfischer sind.

Gruß Clausi


----------



## lille pojken (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Hejsan

Neider wird es sicher immer irgendwie geben (leider)!!!

Aber schöne Fische habt ihr gefangen in Damp!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Auch von mir ein Herzliches Petri Heil#6:m

Lass Dich von den Neidern nicht verrückt machen. Nimm es einfach locker, Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung.


----------



## clausi (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Nimm es einfach locker, Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung.[/quote]
Hey den Spruch finde ich gut, Danke.
Clausi |supergri


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Fettes Petri für den strammen Dorsch. Hat bestimmt Spass gemacht der Drill. #6
Die anderen Stänkereien sind hier leider üblich da mußt du nichts drauf geben.


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Moin Moin ,
Petri zu den klasse Fängen , scheint ja ein lustiges Event gewesen zu sein :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## goeddoek (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri Heil und |schild-g zum Fang :m


Tja - vielleicht waren die Dorsche ja scheinschwanger #c
Sind 's nicht die richtigen Schuhe fürs Fangfoto gewesen #c

Oder was ist der Grund für den ( leider in letzter Zeit inflationären ) Gebrauch des Kotzsmilies ? |kopfkrat

Man weiß es nicht. Icht freu mich auf jeden Fall mit den Fängern, besonders für die, die nicht "mal eben" am WE Dorsche angeln können :m


----------



## macmarco (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Schließe mich meinen Vorredner voll an!!! Schöne Fische und Petri!!!#6


----------



## minimalistMS (16. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Es braucht wohl in der BRD immer alles erst ein Verbot


----------



## gallus (16. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

@minimalist

Ein BRD-Verbot für was?

Schleppen?


----------



## Wildshark (16. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Moin Moin

Schöne Fänge!!!!:m

*Da juckt es in den Fingern!!!*

*Will auch raus!!!!!*

Aber der Wind!!!!#q#q

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## freibadwirt (16. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Erst mal herzlichsten Glückwunsch#6#6#6 zu euren tollen Dorschfängen  wäre auch gern dabeigewesen in Damp (wäre fast zu meiner zweiten Heimat geworden ) hatte aber leider keine Zeit .:c:c:c



Ollek schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> 
> 
> Deshalb lasst euch von irgendwelchen "Anglern" die besser der Peta oder anderen militanten Erdbefreiern beigetreten wären statts einem Anglerboard nicht eure Fänge vermiesen.


 
Den Spruch solltest mal bei Laichdorschbeiträgen reinschreiben da wirds dann echt Spassig .|kopfkrat Trotzdem muß ich echt sagen seh ich keinen Unterschied ob Dorsche in der Größe vor Damp im November oder auf der MS Forelle bei Bernhard der dafür immer verdamt wird im Januar /Februar  gefangen werden . Vielleicht kanns mir mal jemand erklären sollte man im Laichdorschbetrag machen hat hier nichts zu suchen . Wünsche noch allen hier nen schönen Sonntag Abend

Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ollek (16. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Den Spruch solltest mal bei Laichdorschbeiträgen reinschreiben da wirds dann echt Spassig .



#d:q ne du hatte erst das Vergnügen in solchen Threads


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Moin,

danke für die Meldung, noch ein paar mehr Bilder währen nett 
Auch finde ich die erwähnte Flunder nicht schlecht gerade weil 
es der Bruder eines sehr guten Freundes ist :q

PetriHeil zu den klasse Fischen! Die Info über eventuelle 
Meerforellenfänge würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## goeddoek (16. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Kai |bigeyes

Der Bruder eines deiner guten Kumpels ist 'ne Flunder ? |kopfkrat|bigeyes|bigeyes  Davon hast Du nie erzählt ..... :q :q :q


Genug gekaspert - jepp - mehr Bilder würde ich auch klasse finden #6
Gerade die Meerforellenfänge interessieren mich auch "so'n büschen" #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Na warte wenn Du mal wieder auf dem Festland bist.....


----------



## goeddoek (16. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na warte wenn Du mal wieder auf dem Festland bist.....



Oha - nu flattert mi de Büx  |supergri|supergri:m


----------



## Eisbär14 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Ich bin leider einer der Neider, denn ich arme Sau mußte mal wieder arbeiten.
Wie immer wenn geiles Angelwetter ist.
Allen Teilnehmern und mitneidenden Anglern ein Petri Heil.
Ihr habt schöne Fische gefangen und ich bin stolz auf euch.
------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tiffy (17. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Bin zum Glück einer der dabei war. War klasse!! Unser längster Dorsch hatte glaube ich 89cm. Ist aber auch Nebensache. Besser war es all die netten Mädels und Jungs wiederzusehen, das Grillen, das zusammensitzen und klönen u.s.w. 

@ Clausi wir hatten das ja schon persönlich aber auch hier noch mal meinen Glückwunsch zum größten Dorsch #h

@all,
Dorsche mit Laich drinne hab ich da übrings nicht gesehen.


----------



## kowalski (19. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Moin 

@ clausi

ersteinmal Glückwunsch !! 

Das ist mein Angelrevier, sag mal mit was hast Du geschleppt und in welcher Tiefe ??
Wann war das überhaupt, ich Dussel habe davon nichts mitbekommen 

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## Pikepauly (19. November 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Prächtige Dorsche für Bootsangler*

Dickes Petri den Fängern!

Noch nen paar Bilder wären wirklich nett.


----------

